# First sequence in class tonight!



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Misty and I went through our first sequence in class tonight. It was through the tunnel, over a small jump, through the tire, and a stay on the table. 

She did perfectly! While a lot of the dogs were skipping either the jump or the tire, Misty went over and through without hesitation. She stayed on the table until release as well.

I cannot be more pleased with our progress. We still need to get more exposure to the A-frame, as she's no longer jetting up it (she seemed reluctant today, but I think that's because she was tired from playing). 

We had a great time practicing with the A-frame, tunnel, table, and jumps.. And she had a great introduction to the chute. She still won't enter the curved tunnel, but I don't expect her to yet. 

Ahhh, I love agility and I love my dog! She's driven yet perfectly focused. She doesn't stray at the end of an obstacle and looks to me for direction. 

I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yay!! That's awesome that Misty seems to love it as much as you do! And it sounds like she's progressing beautifully 

As you keep working, she will continue to gain confidence, and I'm sure she will start doing the curved tunnel and start getting up the A-frame faster, too


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Yay!! That's awesome that Misty seems to love it as much as you do! And it sounds like she's progressing beautifully
> 
> As you keep working, she will continue to gain confidence, and I'm sure she will start doing the curved tunnel and start getting up the A-frame faster, too


Thanks! I can tell she really loves when we're in action--not so much the waiting our turn. But, she needs tim to rest and I think through practicing some CU methods she's gotten much better at simply laying/sitting beside me while we wait. She's always loved to actively work with me and follow commands. Even in normal play she'll drop from a run to a sit as soon as I say the word. 

Yeah, we're working on it. I really love the instructor--she's all about keeping it upbeat and fun for the dog. No forcing a dog onto/over/through an obstacle unless they're having a blast.


----------

